

Ask HN: Looking to understand the high level architecture of a map app - yalogin

I am trying to work&#x2F;study a maps application (like google or apple maps). Before I get into that I would like to have a high level yet technical idea of what happens on both the server side and client. Can some one point me to any resource? Specifically, I am looking to understand all the data formats involved end-to-end and how data flows.
======
notoriousjpg
Any luck? Been looking for the same thing but nada

